# Whitening Shampoo



## JNL

I went shopping for Arty yesterday and I wanted to buy him a whitening shampoo. I have a book on Maltese and in the book, it says that when using whitening shampoo, you should only use the purple one and NOT the blue one. I stopped at both Wal-Mart and Target and all they have are the blue ones. Is there a reason why the blue one shouldn't be used? I really need to get some whitening shampoo for Arty because regular doggy shampoo doesn't help with the stains on his fur. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cloey70

Don't get any of your dog shampoos from Walmart, Target, Petsmart or Petco. Order online, and buy Chris Christenson, Spa Lavish, Coat Handler, there are more, but I can't remember. I am sure there will be others to post other ones. Any of the brands I listed are good, and sell whitening.


----------



## JNL

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 16 2008, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651485


> Don't get any of your dog shampoos from Walmart, Target, Petsmart or Petco. Order online, and buy Chris Christenson, Spa Lavish, Coat Handler, there are more, but I can't remember. I am sure there will be others to post other ones. Any of the brands I listed are good, and sell whitening.[/B]



Thank you for letting me know. Which online website can you order from?


----------



## vjw

I used EZ Groom's Crystal White whitening Shampoo for the first time this past weekend and LOVED it. I don't think it is the most whitening shampoo I've ever used, but it was definitely gentler on the coat than all the other whitening shampoos I've tried. It wasn't drying at all.

You do have to dilute the EZ Groom, but it was easy using a mixing bottle from Sally Beauty. Also, you are supposed to warm up the shampoo by either using warm water or putting it in a microwave.


EZ Groom's Crystal White






Joy


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I use Biogroom Super white without any problems, I esp like it for the tearstaining and face. I wouldn't be too concerned over the color, just the results, LOL. Super White is blue and it's the only whitening shampoo I would use that is found at Petsmart/Petco (if they sell it there) 

There are some other good ones you can buy online. Mostly what you want is one that won't dry out the coat and will do what it's being asked to - whitening the coat. 
I haven't really found a whitening shampoo that is far superior than the rest, to be honest. You can also try a human shampoo formulated for silver/white hair. The Chris Christensen White on White shouldn't be used every bath, more every month.

Is it the tear staining you are trying to eliminate?


----------



## vjw

QUOTE (JNL @ Oct 16 2008, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651481


> I went shopping for Arty yesterday and I wanted to buy him a whitening shampoo. I have a book on Maltese and in the book, it says that when using whitening shampoo, you should only use the purple one and NOT the blue one. I stopped at both Wal-Mart and Target and all they have are the blue ones. Is there a reason why the blue one shouldn't be used? I really need to get some whitening shampoo for Arty because regular doggy shampoo doesn't help with the stains on his fur. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! [/B]




Oops, I forgot to answer one of your questions. A groomer told me the blue shampoos tend to yellow the coat.


----------



## JNL

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651501


> I use Biogroom Super white without any problems, I esp like it for the tearstaining and face. I wouldn't be too concerned over the color, just the results, LOL. Super White is blue and it's the only whitening shampoo I would use that is found at Petsmart/Petco (if they sell it there)
> 
> There are some other good ones you can buy online. Mostly what you want is one that won't dry out the coat and will do what it's being asked to - whitening the coat.
> I haven't really found a whitening shampoo that is far superior than the rest, to be honest. You can also try a human shampoo formulated for silver/white hair. The Chris Christensen White on White shouldn't be used every bath, more every month.
> 
> Is it the tear staining you are trying to eliminate?[/B]


Thank you for the info.  Anyway, the tear staining is part of it but it's also his coat too. I don't know how they get stain so quickly. I just got him groomed and he was really white. A couple of days later, his coat was back to being yellowish.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (JNL @ Oct 16 2008, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651491


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 16 2008, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651485





> Don't get any of your dog shampoos from Walmart, Target, Petsmart or Petco. Order online, and buy Chris Christenson, Spa Lavish, Coat Handler, there are more, but I can't remember. I am sure there will be others to post other ones. Any of the brands I listed are good, and sell whitening.[/B]



Thank you for letting me know. Which online website can you order from?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Here are some whitening shampoos from one of my favorite online stores (awesome customer service - although they may not be the cheapest, so definitely shop around!)
http://www.showdogstore.com/1allsystems-a7...ingshampoo.aspx
http://www.showdogstore.com/Chris-Christen...E-ON-WHITE.aspx (can be drying)

http://www.showdogstore.com/coat-handler-dog-products.aspx 
Coat handler products, I use the Clarifying (which whitens pretty well) then the maintenence then the conditioner, all diluted per instructions

John Paul products 
http://www.showdogstore.com/johnpaulpet-su...ormula16oz.aspx (a bit on the drying side)

Here is the Biogroom Superwhite
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/185-B...te-Shampoo.aspx
And here is another whitening shampoo I've used and liked
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2477-...ntensifier.aspx

I don't know about the Spa Lavish products, havent' used them. The products you find at Pesmart, Petco, Walmart, Target, etc are ones I would avoid, unless they've been listed here in this thread. Hope this helps! Typically, I don't really use a whitening shampoo, unless it's a show day, and then only if they need it. I will use the Biogroom Superwhite on the face every bath though.


----------



## JNL

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 16 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651505


> Oops, I forgot to answer one of your questions. A groomer told me the blue shampoos tend to yellow the coat.[/B]



Hmmm...I was wondering. Thank you!


----------



## bentleyboy

I use Plush Puppy herbal whitening shampoo. It smells great and lasts a long time.


----------



## jmm

I use dish soap if my dogs are really gross/stained. Plain old Dawn works for me. 

Whitening shampoos are very drying (and dish soap strips the coat), so restrict use to once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 16 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651538


> I use dish soap if my dogs are really gross/stained. Plain old Dawn works for me.
> 
> Whitening shampoos are very drying (and dish soap strips the coat), so restrict use to once every 3-4 weeks.[/B]



Wow i didnt know u can use this!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I carry the Spa Lavish and the Tropiclean whitening shampoos. (The Spa Lavish is white and the Tropiclean is blue)

http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=113

I also use the #1 All Systems - A7 Pure White Lightening Shampoo (white) and the Coat Handler one. (I don't remember the color right now)

I just use it on their legs and feet though and I condition extra when I use it.


----------



## crespinp

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 16 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651661


> I carry the Spa Lavish and the Tropiclean whitening shampoos. (The Spa Lavish is white and the Tropiclean is blue)
> 
> http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=113
> 
> I also use the #1 All Systems - A7 Pure White Lightening Shampoo (white) and the Coat Handler one. (I don't remember the color right now)
> 
> I just use it on their legs and feet though and I condition extra when I use it.[/B]


can you tell me if the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub is only for the face? I see it in the shampoo area but I've heard a few people say they use it.. I would like to try it but was just wondering if it is only for the face.

Thanks, sorry for the silly question.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (crespinp @ Oct 19 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653477


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 16 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651661





> I carry the Spa Lavish and the Tropiclean whitening shampoos. (The Spa Lavish is white and the Tropiclean is blue)
> 
> http://luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=113
> 
> I also use the #1 All Systems - A7 Pure White Lightening Shampoo (white) and the Coat Handler one. (I don't remember the color right now)
> 
> I just use it on their legs and feet though and I condition extra when I use it.[/B]


can you tell me if the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub is only for the face? I see it in the shampoo area but I've heard a few people say they use it.. I would like to try it but was just wondering if it is only for the face.

Thanks, sorry for the silly question.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's a facial scrub but I guesss you can use it everywhere else. The only thing it's more expensive if you use it as a shampoo per ounce. The facial scrub bottle that I currently have has lasted me about 3-4 months and I have 3 that I bathe weekly. You can try the Spa Lavish whitening one and the all colors conditioner if you want to stay with the same line.
[attachment=42339:imgCACB9I9J.jpg]
[attachment=42340:imgCANGUKKO.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears

With the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub Jacqui (Harley and Dakota's Mum) used it on the whole body with not so great results .

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=33681&hl=


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

LOL.....well that answers that question.


----------



## Cathy

I use Biogroom Super White on Smudge's face and head every bath because it is tearless. I also use it on the back end for pee stains. Luckily her coat is already white so I never need to use it on her body. A lot of show people have told me that this is the gentlest whitening shampoo they have found and some use it all over the body every bath.

I found White on White by Chris Christensen to be a really harsh whitening shampoo. I used it on my Sophie and what a mistake. It totally dried out her coat and I'll never use it again.

Cathy

[attachment=42352SCN1065..._resized.jpg]


----------



## frankie

QUOTE (Cathy @ Oct 19 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653681


> I use Biogroom Super White on Smudge's face and head every bath because it is tearless. I also use it on the back end for pee stains. Luckily her coat is already white so I never need to use it on her body. A lot of show people have told me that this is the gentlest whitening shampoo they have found and some use it all over the body every bath.
> 
> I found White on White by Chris Christensen to be a really harsh whitening shampoo. I used it on my Sophie and what a mistake. It totally dried out her coat and I'll never use it again.
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=42352SCN1065..._resized.jpg][/B]


i just ordered biogroom super white for jessica face .cant wait to see .how it work on her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I too use Bio Groom Super White Shampoo for Chrissy and she really looks wonderful after her bath. However, I dilute it 1 part shampoo to 4 parts warter since it is rather thick.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## frankie

i use biogroom super white on jessica yesterday.wow  her coat look so white and clean.love it.

thank you so much.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651501


> I use Biogroom Super white without any problems, I esp like it for the tearstaining and face. I wouldn't be too concerned over the color, just the results, LOL. Super White is blue and it's the only whitening shampoo I would use that is found at Petsmart/Petco (if they sell it there)
> 
> There are some other good ones you can buy online. Mostly what you want is one that won't dry out the coat and will do what it's being asked to - whitening the coat.
> I haven't really found a whitening shampoo that is far superior than the rest, to be honest. You can also try a human shampoo formulated for silver/white hair. The Chris Christensen White on White shouldn't be used every bath, more every month.
> 
> Is it the tear staining you are trying to eliminate?[/B]


ditto! I always see a difference with that shampoo!


----------



## kathym

WELL I HAVE TRIED A LOT OF DIFFERENT SHAMPOO'S AND CONDITIONERS BUT THIS IS WHAT I USE AS OF LATELY

FACE - SPA FACIAL SCRUB
TROPICLEAN AWAPUHI WHITE AS THE ALL AROUND SHAMPOO
POOCH BRIGHT I USE 1 TABLESPOON SHAMPOO TO 20 TBS WATER THIS I USE FOR WHITENING ALL OVER BODY NOT NEAR EYES LE POOCH CONDITIONER ALL THE TIME 

ALL I CAN SAY IS HIS HAIR HAS NEVER LOOKED BETTER :wub: 


.


----------

